
Neural Network Recipe: Recognize Handwritten Digits with 95% Accuracy-C++/nolibs - Atrix256
http://blog.demofox.org/2017/03/15/neural-network-recipe-recognize-handwritten-digits-with-95-accuracy/
======
Atrix256
If you tried the demo and were remarkably unimpressed, give it a try again and
it ought to work better (make sure and manually refresh - F5 so you don't have
the old page cached).

I read how the MNIST data was generated and followed suit: Find the bounding
box of the drawn image and scale it down to 20x20, preserving the aspect
ratio. Put that 20x20 image into a 28x28 image using the center of mass of the
pixels as the center point.

There is still some error due to how different mouse drawn and hand drawn
numbers look, but I've found it to be a lot more accurate.

Demo: [http://demofox.org/MNIST1.html](http://demofox.org/MNIST1.html)

Example training data to see what i mean about difference between hand drawn
and mouse drawn images: [https://i2.wp.com/blog.demofox.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/0...](https://i2.wp.com/blog.demofox.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/mnist_100_digits1.png)

Thanks for the feedback on that... it was a mistake rolling it out in such a
broken state.

